# Basque: Arrigorri Ostatua



## lizzieb

This is the name of a hotel, but what does it mean, please?


----------



## betulina

Hi, Lizzieb! Welcome!

Is it in Basque? I think "ostatua" means "pensión", in Spanish... "inn" in English? And I think "Arrigorri" is a small mountain in the Basque Country (probably near the hotel), but I don't know if it has a semantic meaning. 

Let's wait for a Basque speaker.


----------



## jazyk

Arrigorri is the name of a beach in Ondarro, and ostatu is indeed a hotel/an inn.

Gorri means red in Basque, but I don't think Arrigorri means anything (at least nothing evident).


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

Kaixo, I'm a basque boy from Bizkaia.
Literally, Arrigorri means "red stone" (arri=stone, gorri=red).


----------



## jazyk

But isn't harri stone?


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

jazyk said:
			
		

> But isn't harri stone?


 
Yes, in modern basque stone is "harri". But some names drop that "h", for example the name of the town "Arrigorriaga" or the surname "Arrizabalaga". The root is always the same, arri/harri, stone.


----------



## mansio

Should not the adjective stand before the noun in Basque? Stone-red should be red-stone.


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

mansio said:
			
		

> Should not the adjective stand before the noun in Basque? Stone-red should be red-stone.


 
No. In Basque, the adjectives stand after the noun. But the same happens in Spanish, sometimes. You can't say "roja piedra" (red stone); you'd have to say "piedra roja" (stone red)


----------



## mansio

Milesker Akerbeltz!


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

ez horregatik! beti laguntzeko prest


----------

